# X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem möglichst leistungsfähigen Luftkühler für einen übertakteten X4 955BE.

Meine erste Wahl wäre natürlich der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, er ist aber wohl zu hoch für mein Gehäuse. Ich hab eben mal nachgemessen, das Gehäuse misst von der Rück- zur Vorderwand exakt 17 cm. Subtrahiere ich dann noch den Abstand zwischen Rückwand und Mainboard, komme ich auf ca. 15,5 cm edit es sind exakt 16 cm. Und da ist die CPU-Höhe ja noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet. Der Scythe dürfte dann wohl nicht passen, oder? Wie siehts z.B. mit den Lüftern von EKL aus? Ich hab mir eben mal deren Abmessungen angeschaut - passen die ernsthaft auch nicht? 

Welche Alternativen hätte ich also? Der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 ist ja relativ günstig, bietet aber leider keine besonders überzeugende Kühlleistung. Lässt sich dieser Kühler irgendwie verbessern (evtl. mit nem anderen Lüfter)?

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen, da ich den Kühler eigentlich noch heute Abend kaufen wollte...

Danke!


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Wenn du wirklich so wenig Platz hast, dann könntest du ja zB den Shuriken oder einen ähnlichen Blow-Down-Kühler nehmen. Die Kühlleistung kommt natürlich nicht an den Mugen2 heran ist aber dennoch recht ordentlich


----------



## Zhurong (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P SE14

Der hier wäre eine möglichkeit wobei er sehr teuer ist.

An dem Freezer 7 Pro kannst du nichts ändern aber eine ordentliche Gehäuse Belüftung hilft sehr.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@Grim
Danke für den Vorschlag - der Shuriken wäre definitiv ne Überlegung wert, wobei ich im Moment gleich den 955-Boxed-Kühler vorziehen würde...

@Zhuron
Die Daten des Noctua lesen sich super, er ist aber, wie du selbst geschrieben hast, leider zu teuer :/

Wie hoch ist der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B denn exakt? Es gibt da widersprüchliche Quellen, manchmal heißt es 15,5 cm, manchmal 15,8 cm.

Ich habe exakt 16 cm zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse. Wie hoch ist denn die CPU in "auf dem Mainboard verbautem" Zustand? Ich habe leider keine CPU bzw. Mainboard da, um nachzumessen...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Der Nctua C12P ist leider bei der Kühlleistung etwas enttäuschend. Zumal ein großer Top-Blow Kühler nur in sehr wenigen Gehäusen Sinn macht. Sofern kein Meshgitter direkt über dem Kühler vorhanden ist, so das dieser direkt Luft ansaugen kann, ist es eher Kontraproduktiv so einen Kühler zu verbauen. Denn er benötigt ca. 3cm Platz zwischen Lüfter und Gehäusewand um effektiv arbeiten zu können.

Der Mugen 2 ist 15,8cm hoch, dazu musst du ca. 0,5cm dazu rechnen aufgrund der CPU Höhe. Ohne die Höhe des Mainboardes mit einzubeziehen. Daher wird er wohl für dich zu hoch sein. Im übrigen unterscheidet sich die Rev. B gegenüber dem normalen Mugen 2 auschließlich durch die erweiterte Sockelkompatibilität. Ansonsten sind diese identisch. 

Eventuell wäre der Zalman 9900 etwas für dich. Er ist 15,2cm hoch (reine Kühlerhöhe) und sollte gerade so passen. Er ist aber nicht der leiseste Kühler und leider kann man nur mit viel Bastelarbeit den Lüfter tauschen. Ansonsten ein extrem starker Kühler. Im schlimmsten Fall lässt sich der Kühler ein wenig biegen um noch 2-3mm an Höhe einzusparen. 
Nur wie gesagt, wirklich leise ist er nicht. Gut geregelt, kann er aber sehr angenehm sein. Einen Test findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@Kaktus
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Der 9900 scheint ein echter Geheimtipp zu sein, leider ist er auch ein gutes Stück teurer als z.B. der Mugen 2.

Noch mal kurz zum Mugen 2:
Kann ich evtl. die Schutzkappen der Heatpipes entfernen, um ein paar Millimeter an Höhe zu gewinnen? Unter den Metallkappen sieht es folgendermaßen aus: Klick.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Nein, nicht wirklich. Wenn du diese entfernst, kann es sein das du die Heatpipes beschädigst und so drastisch an Kühlleistung verlierst. Da lässt sich leider nichts machen. 

Im Grunde hast du mit dem Gehäuse ein sau blöde Höhe erwischt. 0,5cm mehr in der Breite, und du hättest keine Probleme. aber so kannst du nicht viel machen. Alternativen die passen würden sind eben teurer, außer du schaust dich nach gebrauchten Modellen um. Aber viel bietet sich hier auch nicht an wenn du übertakten möchtest. Für eine gute Kühlung braucht es eben eine gewisse Kühlfläche die leider immer in einer gewissen Höhe oder eben in eine besondere und damit teure Konstruktion endet. Letzteres wäre z.B: das Corsair H50, das aber knappe 65€ kostet. 

Entweder du verzichtest auf das Übertakten und kaufst dir einen kleinen Kühler der aber unter Last gut hörbar wird wie der Scyhte Katana 3 oder der Xilence M604 (ein 4All.R3 mit besserem 2CF Lüfter) oder du kaufst ein neues Gehäuse mit guten Kühler, was wohl zu teuer werden würd, oder du beißt in den sauren Apfel und legst den Aufpreis zum 9900 hin. Mag zwar blöd sein, aber mehr Möglichkeiten fallen zumindest mir nicht ein.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@Kaktus
Mit der "saublöden Höhe" sprichst du genau das aus, was mir seit heute Morgen non-stop im Kopf rumspukt. Grrr. Der Mugen ist dann also für mich gestorben.

Corsair H50 hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, der Radiator lässt sich in meinem speziellen Fall aber leider nicht an der Gehäuserückseite montieren. Außerdem wäre er etwas zu teuer. Ich brauche echt mal ein neues Gehäuse...

Ich habe eben noch mal selbst recherchiert und bin auf den von dir erwähnten Scythe Katana 3 gestoßen. Preis: Top, Leistung: Gerade noch OK. Kommentar bei Mindfactory: ...Das Teil hält einen Phenom II 955 übertaktet auf 3,7ghz unter Volllast konstant auf 50-56 °C.

Wenn das tatsächlich der Fall ist, denke ich mal, dass es auf den Scythe Katana 3 hinauslaufen wird. Wenn er nur unter Volllast so laut ist, kann ich damit leben.

Abschließende Frage: Gibts ne alternative Lüfterempfehlung zu dem Teil?


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Dürfte gerade so hineinpassen. Den Mugen2 würde ich mir sowieso nicht kaufen, weil der bei gedrosseltem Lüfter nicht so gut aussieht.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Oha... vorsicht beim Katana 3. Er ist zwar kein schlechter Kühler, aber einen übertakteten X4 955 hält dieser mit Sicherheit nicht bei 50-56°. Tatsache ist leider das alle aktuellen AMD X4/X3 und X6 CPUs auf AM2+ Boards zu niedrige Werte auslesen. Erst auf dem Sockel AM3 und dann auch nur mit CPUs im C3 Stepping werden korrekte Werte ausgelesen. Der Katana 3 schafft es nicht einen übertakteten X4 955 auf unkritische Temperaturen unter Last zu halten. Las dich da nicht täuschen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Übertakter zu großen Kühlern greifen. 

Der Scythe Katana 3 wäre nur eine Option wenn du nicht übertaktest. Bei 140W TDP kommt er mit ach und Krach auf 57° C in meinem Test. Mit höherer Spannung, bist du schnell bei über 60°. Sofern du hohe Taktraten OHNE Spannungserhöhung erreichen willst, könnte es grade noch so passen. Aber nur wenn du eine gute Gehäusekühlung besitzt.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@schlappe
Danke, der scheint echt haargenau reinzupassen. Leider ist der Nordwand hier in München im Moment nicht zu bekommen und wenn ich dann noch Versandkosten bezahlen muss, ist er zu teuer. Mist


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@Kaktus
Ich hab deine letzte Antwort glatt übersehen, sry  Was hältst du denn vom Scythe Grand Kama Cross? Top Blow, scheint aber einigermaßen leistungsfähig zu sein...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Sofern du dann noch über dem Lüfter ca. 3cm Platz hast, kannst du ihn nehmen. Aber er schlägt sich eigentlich nur gut wenn man in der Seite eine Öffnung hat damit er kalte Luft von außen ansaugen kann. 

Ist echt schwierig bei dir. Der 9900 kostet doch nur 7€ mehr als der Mugen 2. Ist das so viel?


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

den Nordwand gibts auch billiger:
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand (Sockel 775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (84000000044) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@Kaktus
Über dem Kama hätte ich ca. 1,5 bis 2 cm Platz, das Seitenteil hat keine Öffnungen. Schwierig...

Gegen den 9900 spricht hauptsächlich die Lautstärke. Ließe sich der Lüfter einfach austauschen, wäre das kein Problem für mich. Wenn man dann noch den Preis betrachtet, sind es halt irgendwie zu viele Nachteile auf einmal.

@schlappe
Danke für die Info


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?
Hier ist noch ein interessanter Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Zalman CNPS10X Flex CPU Cooler
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a474110.html


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Wenn du einen guten Airflow in deinen Case hast denke ich ist ein scyte Katana 3 das günstigste. 

Ich hatte ihn selber auf einen 955 und erreichte bei 3,4 Ghz eine Temperatur der CPU im idle von 34 ° und unter Last von 55 ° bei 24 ° Raum Temperatur.

Ich fand es war für den 955 ein Super Lüfter. Was der geleistet hat kannst du in meinen TB nachlesen und wenn du interesse hast kannst du ihn auch kaufen. Und wenn du willst lege ich ein paar Tips dazu wie du die Temps mit den Katana weiter verbessern kannst.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

@schlappe
Das Gehäuse ist ein Arctic Cooling Silentium T2 ECO 80. In Sachen Abmessungen leider kompletter Schrott - es passen keine "langen" Grafikkarten rein und jetzt hab ich auch noch ein Problem mit dem CPU-Kühler. Nie wieder 

@Nobody
Deine Werte lesen sich auch jeden Fall gut. Überweisung plus Versand würde alles in allem aber sicher bis Ende der Woche dauern, oder? Ich wollte den Kühler deshalb vor Ort kaufen. Über die Tipps, wie ich die Kühlleistung damit noch ein bisschen verbessern kann, würde ich mich aber trotzdem freuen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Besser als meins ich hatte ein Midgart für 20 € und denoch diese Temps. Überleg es dir^^ der ist nur 4 Wochen im Betrieb gewessen und ich gebe ihn günstiger ab als was er jetzt gerade kostet.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

Wieviel möchtest du denn haben? PN?


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: X4 955BE - Alternative zu Scythe Mugen 2 (leider zu hoch)?*

So schlecht ist das gar nicht und ich würde es auch behalten, nur würde ich ein H50 von Corsair einbauen. Sollte bei deinem Gehäuse eigendlich optimal sein.
Arctic Cooling Silentium T2 | silentpcreview.com

Schau dir mal die Bilder des Airflows an.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

Das Case hat auf der Rückseite leider keine Bohrungen, um weitere Lüfter bzw. eben den Radiator zu montieren. Außerdem verschlechtert sich sicher die Luftzufuhr... Der H50 wäre aber sicher trotzdem ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm das Gehäuse hat doch hinten Gitter, da sollte man einen Radiator befestigen können.


----------



## xlarge (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte mal testweise versucht, nen 80-mm-Lüfter an diesem Gitter anzuschrauben - hat nicht geklappt. Die Rückseite ist nicht plan (sie weist mehrere Erhöhungen und Vertiefungen auf) und außerdem passen die Abstände nicht. Kabelbinder oder sowas würde evtl. funktionieren. Ich sag ja, das Case ist wirklich *** umgesetzt - da mag das Konzept mit dem Airflow noch so nett ausgedacht sein.


----------



## Chimera (26. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du nicht krass übertakten willst, da reicht ja auch ein Hyper TX 3 von CM. Hab ich auf nem i5-750 drauf und der läuft leicht übertaktet immer unter 50 Grad (Last). Mit 14cm ist er auch nicht so gross, kann zusätzlich mit nem weiteren 92mm Lüfter ausgestattet werden, etc.
Etwas grösser wäre der CM Hyper 212, der wäre jedoch wieder 158,5mm hoch. Ich selber hätte zwar vom Platz her auch die Möglichkeit einen grösseren Kühler einzubauen (im Midgard ist genug Platz), doch hat der TX3 bei mir den Extremtest locker überstanden: diesen Sommer 
Auch unter 15cm wäre sonst der CM N520, der von Haus aus mit zwei versetzten Lüftern ausgestattet ist. Kollege hat den auf nem Q9550 drauf und ist mächtig zufrieden. Aber er übertaktet ihn nicht, also von daher kann ich nicht sagen, wie sich der Kühler bei extremer oder milder Übertaktung verhält.


----------



## Folterknecht (26. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Ich hatte sowohl den Scythe Kabuto als auch den Grand Kama Cross.

Mit beiden war ich zufrieden. Der Kabuto war in der Lage meinen Q9550 E0 bei 1,29V auf 4GHz unter Prime auf ~ 60°C zu halten. Der Grand Kama Cross ist von der Kühlleistung besser. Bedenke aber, daß das Ding ein "Riesenvieh" ist. Er bedeckt mal fast ca. 1/3 Deines Bords und ist etwas höher als der Kabuto.

Ein neues Gehäuse z.B. das Midgart wäre wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Chimera (26. Juli 2010)

Also ein anderes Gehäuse wäre natürlich ne Alternative. Gibt ja schon brauchbare ab € 30.- wie z.B. das Asgard und Asgard II. Wenn man da auf leise Lüfter setzt, dann ist es ein ganz brauchbares Gehäuse (hab ich auch  ). Oder eben das Midgard, dass bisschen hochwertiger ist, aber lautstärkenmässig etwa gleich. Liegt daran, dass beim Midgard auf Höhe der CPU und der HDD auch auf der Rückseite Mesh ist, beim Asgard ist dort keins. Dafür hat das Asgard an der anderen Seite viel Mesh, beim Midgard kann man (wie ich) auf nen Deckel mit Fenster setzen.
Also beide taugen im Grunde was, mit entsprechenden Lüftern kriegt man sie auch leise. In beiden passen auch grössere Kühler, wobei beim Asgard dann keine Lüfter am Seitendeckel angebracht werden können. Ich verwende im Asgard auch nen Top-Blower, den Geminii S von CM und der kühlt ganz ok. Hab ihn mit 2x 92mm Lüfter ausgestattet, da er so auch die RAM mitkühlt (siehe Bild). Einzig die Montage des Geminii ist etwas mühsam, da man ihn mit Muttern an der Rückseite des Boards verschraubt und dazu die komplette Halterung vom Board erst entfernen muss.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde zuerst eher in ein besseres Gehäuse investieren, da kann schon ein guter Airflow etwas bessere Kühlung bieten. Und später dann auf nen grösseren Kühler umrüsten ist dann auch kein Problem mehr


----------

